# Entertainment Book Vancouver Island?



## itchyfeet (Jul 11, 2006)

We'll be staying at Pacific Shores in  September.  Are there any dining, attraction coupons in the book that would make it worthwhile to buy the book?  We also plan a trip to Tofino while we're there.  I tried to view the book on line, but for some reason it just keeps reverting to the book I've already purchased for Sacramento.  TIA


----------

